# Proof that Nissan makes the best cars/ trucks by far!



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello! I'm a newbie to this forum, so I figured I'd start a thread mention how satisfied I am with Nissan automobiles.

*FAST MAXIMA:
I bought my first Nissan about 4 years ago. It was a green 1996 Maxima SE 5 speed with about 15k miles. That car was awesome! I couldn't believe how fast that car was stock. I didn't do a single thing to the engine and that car would straight up haul a$$. Every once in the while I would cruise down the Interstate at 100 mph - which felt like 55 mph because it drove so smooth. Sometimes I would hit it and get it up to about 130 mph (and it got there easy). One night me and my buddy was cruising down the Interstate around 2 - 3 in the morning and out of curiosity, we decided to see how fast the car would go. I just punched it, and to my amazement, got it up to 150 mph (the speedometer went to 140 and I took the needle about another 10 mph past the 140 mark). I know some people reading this thread probably think that this is no big deal, but I had no idea that a stock maxima would go that fast. When I tell that story to friends, I feel like they might not believe me because I probably wouldn't believe it if I heard it. Man I miss that car!!! When I traded that car in, it had about 90k miles and ran as good as the day I bought it - the only thing that I did was change the oil.

*TAKES A BEATING AND KEEPS ON TICKING:
My wife ownes a 99 Altima - now this car has been through hell in our family. Here's some history on the Altima:
1. I hit a deer at 60 mph ($3000 of damage) New hood, radiator, front bumper, head lights, grill, quarter panel, side view mirror.

2. Wife knocks of side view mirror checking the mail ($250 for new mirror) - yes, same mirror as the one that was knocked off my the deer 

3. Wife was rear-ended by a bunch of Mexican immigrants in a work truck (can't remember $ of damage - Suprisingly they had insurance *Thank God*) New rear bumber, trunk, tail lights.

4. An old man pulls out in front of my wife and she creams him. This wreck was pretty serious - luckily, nobody was hurt. ($8000 of damage) Everything that was replaced on the deer incident had to be replaced again and then some - hood, bumper, grill, head lights, radiator, etc... The steering was all screwed up and the radiator was pushed all the way to the engine. The body shop did a hell of a job on fixing this!!!

*After all this, the Altima runs great and hasn't given us a single problem - well, not a problem that wasn't created my a human or a deer  We still have this car - hopefully nothing else will happen *knock on wood*

*MY PATHFINDER:
When my wife and I found out we were expecting a baby, we decided it was time for a bigger car. I traded my Maxima in for a black 2001 Pathfinder SE loaded w/ black leather (great looking truck). Not really anything to mention here other than it's been a great truck - I've got 55k miles on it and haven't done anything but change the oil every 3k - 4k miles and recently a new air filter. I did punch a hole in my back bump with the boat trailer last summer (I was so pissed off at myself about that!!!). Still haven't replace the bumper, but maybe I can let my wife drive it for awhile - with her luck, she'd get rear-ended and I can get it replaced for free 

**I WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING OTHER THAN A NISSAN!!!!**

Well, I've bored you guys enough with my Nissan stories 

-Later


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

*pats his Pulsar* It only took me one older Nissan to get me onboard here.  Nissans rock! I doubt my pulsar could even do 100, though. I haven't driven other Nissan's though... but I'd sure like to. I just think there are too many Pathfinders out there... it's about half the Nissans I see. Let's see more Maximas and Sentras people!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My '93 B12 (I know I know but they sold them in Canada until '93) has been almost perfect except for the fact that I don't think Nissan knew what rust-proofing is when the built the car. My dad's '98 B14 is pretty good but has gone through an alternator already, and has a couple small issues. I chalk them up to the fact that the car was in an accident and repaired. It was a big enough accident that the airbags blew.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i have a 95 maxima with 150000 miles and i still beat hondas and v6 mustangs all the time even funner is racing the ******** in there pickups


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

nissans are the best, but your wife has very unfortunate luck. j/k i too have creamed a few dear and old men in my day with my nissans but never had anything happen while checking the mail!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh yeah, my car's been through a tonne of mail trips and still going strong!  Almost hit a squirrel though... that woulda been messy. My mail box is about 3 houses down from me, but my neighbour who's a house closer drives to get his mail in his Durango. I mean... he probably spends $2 on gas to save himself 15 seconds in walking there, and the same back. I'll be my Nissan only uses $0.05 in gas for my mail trips.  *loves his 70hp yet very fuel efficient engine*


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hell yeah, Nissan is coming up!


----------



## Nissan-Sentra (Jul 17, 2005)

*Funny*



terry dibler said:


> i have a 95 maxima with 150000 miles and i still beat hondas and v6 mustangs all the time even funner is racing the ******** in there pickups


LOL, now that's FUNNY!, lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nissan-Sentra said:


> LOL, now that's FUNNY!, lol


LOL Now that's funny that you would revive a 3 year old thread!

Noob


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Goodbye!


----------

